# Evo Small Bites Food.



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

I made a thread a couple of months ago about switching my 2 dogs to kibble from pray model raw but my computer stopped working so I could not get on here for a while but I am back now and I have a few questions. Since I had to quite my job when we moved up here and my mom has been paying for my pet foods and since her and my dad have not been able to find work ether I need to switch to something cheaper until I start bringing in some money. I found a small pet store that will order Evo for me so I got the Red Meat Formula Small Bites Dry Dog Food and it was only $30 for the 13lb bag. I still want to feed at least one raw meal every week to keep their teeth clean and give them some of the nutrients that are removed during cooking. One of the things I was wondering about is since the store only orders the 13lb bags will only switching flavors every 2 months be ok? Can I still give them fish oil?

This is the link to the food I ordered.
Healthy Pet Product Search ? Organic Dog Food, Dog Treats and More ? Natura Pet Products


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Anybody ?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I have never fed it but it certainly is well rated:
EVO Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating

Fish oil can be combined with any food that you feed. Your plan, with the raw incorporated, sounds wonderful to me.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

It does sound good! Switching flavors is good too as it gives them variety. And Fish oil is always a great addition; it makes their coats super shiny! Kudos for taking time to look into making sure your dog has proper nutrition... far too many people see Purina's commercials and follow it blindly. It's nice to see people who care!!


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks, The food should arrive at the pet store tomorrow  . I use to buy into all the stuff that dog food companies said until I decided to do a little research and found out that what we were feeding was junk.


----------

